# IIS 6.0 mit zwei Webpages auf Port 80 ?



## gambit2 (4. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

wahrscheinlich ist dies eine absolute Newbie Frage, aber ich stellle sie trotzdem la hier und hoffe auf euer Verstaendnis. ;-) 

Ich habe einen Windows 2003 Server mit IIS 6.0. Dieser stellt eine MS Project Website auf Port 80 bereit. Dies funktioniert ohne Probleme. Nun moechte ich aber diesen neuen Windows Server auch als Intranet Webserver nutzen. (Da der alte keine Redundanzen und Backup besitzt)

Leider muss ich die Intranetseite auch auf Port 80 legen. Nur dann funktioniert mein Project Server Zugriff nicht mehr korekt. 

Hat jemand einen Work Arround?
Habe es schon mit einer zweiten NIC probiert, ist ein HP Server, dort ist eine 2. onboard. Aber geht auch nicht. Da ich ja immer noch nur einen Hostname habe. 

Vielen Dank fuer eure Vorschlaege.
Gambit2


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. August 2005)

Der IIS sollte doch eigentlich auch VirtualHosts unterstuetzen. Vielleicht heisst es da anders, aber ich bin mir recht sicher, dass sowas geht.
Wir haben auf der Arbeit auch diese Webserver-Imitation laufen, mit 5 oder 6 Websites auf einem Server.
Je nach angesprochenem Namen kommt eben eine Website.

Damit koennte man dann z.B. sowas haben:
intranet.meinelustigespassdomain.de zeigt die interne, also Intranet-Seite an
http://www.meinelustigespassdomain.de zeigt die externe, also Internet-Seite an

Natuerlich sollte intranet.meinelustigespassdomain.de nicht von aussen ansprechbar sein, aber das kann man sicher einstellen. Hoffe ich einfach mal; kenn mich mit de IIS nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. August 2005)

Hostheader ist das, was du suchst, um X Domains mit einer IIS-Instanz auf Port 80 bedienen zu können.


----------



## gambit2 (5. August 2005)

Vielen Dank fuer die Tips. 

Habe den Hostheadereintrag gefunden.

Nun habe ich aber noch eine Frage. Trage ich dort den vollen Domain Name ein?
Beispiel. http://www.intranet.de 

Wenn ja, was muss ich noch tun, damit der DNS Server das dann auch richtig umsetzt?
Wenn ich den eigentlich Hostname angeben, lande ich wieder nur bei der Project Server Webpage. 

Viele  Dank 
Gambit


----------

